# Rims and tires



## BlkSpecV04 (May 2, 2004)

What is the biggest rim that will fit on a 2004 Spec V and what is the widest tire you can have? I am considering 18's, but I'm not sure how wide I can go. Right now it has the stock 215/45/17. Will 225 or 235 fit without rubbing or sticking out from the fenderwell? Please post pics if you have any. Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how much slower do you wanna be?

18s will fit, but talk about heavy.....


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

19s will fit in the fender but will rub the shit outa the tires, as fer wide? i dontr know, check tirerack.com or tires.com, they have fitment guides on there... and mike is right, 18s will be hella heavy, but if your not going for performance, just looks, you should be able to find a decent selection out there.. bling bling!


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

I do know that 225/45/17 with 40 offset and +2" drop rub in the rear. Aparently they don't on stock rims (45+? offset) and less drop. 235's with 40 profile, 1" drop and 47 offset would prob work. Any of that help? BTW I had the inner edge in the rear rolled up and no more rubbing.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

I remember seeing the max safe tire at specplace. It was 18x?

Found it.. 18x17.5 -- http://www.specplace.com/Owners.html, scroll down to the Vehicle Information to the Exterior Dimensions and Weight, it's in there under max safe wheel size. You could probably go bigger, but like they've already said, you're tires probably aren't going to last too long.


----------



## BlkSpecV04 (May 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> how much slower do you wanna be?
> 
> 18s will fit, but talk about heavy.....


I know that some of them are heavy, but some of the racing ones(Volk/Velox) I've seen are like 17-19 lbs. My 17" Motegi MR7's were very heavy. They are like 24lbs. They slowed down my Civic even more than it already was


----------



## SpecVVixen (May 24, 2004)

I need help. I was parallel parking and there was this this piece of broken concrete sticking out of the curb. Of course I didnt see it. My wheel grazed it and made 3 small 1/2 inch gouges on the lip of the rim. SO FRUSTRATING. What can I do to repair these?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SpecVVixen said:


> I need help. I was parallel parking and there was this this piece of broken concrete sticking out of the curb. Of course I didnt see it. My wheel grazed it and made 3 small 1/2 inch gouges on the lip of the rim. SO FRUSTRATING. What can I do to repair these?


check this 

OZ makes light 3 piece forged wheels that are very strong and have a great warranty. Their isn't really much need for more than a 17 and definately not an 18. With 19 inch wheels, you can probably feel it if you drive over a cigerette butt. 17 x 7 wheels are perfect blend of lighter weight and thickness to corner. Be ready to pay. 3 piece forged isn't light, but isn't cheap either.


----------



## mavm86 (May 24, 2004)

Enkei racing wheels are really light....some are close to 5kg i believe.
Ok, here we go: real stats: 
Enkei RP-F1 wheels 17" range from 15.21lbs to 16.50lbs
Enkei RP-F1 wheels 18" range from 17.00lbs to 18.30lbs
Enkei RP-F1 wheels 19" range from 18.70lbs to 20.70lbs
Note: the only size that will fit the sentra are 17X7 (only 4 bolt pattern RP-F1)

Im also looking to upgrade my wheels with some bigger ones (as it is I only have the se-r 16inch wheels) and im not sure whether i should to to 17's or 18's. Anyone got some pics of different cars, some with 17s some with 18s?


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*Spec V stock wheel clarification*

Spec V rims

I’ve been searching these forums and found some answers to my questions, but yet I am still confused. From what I have found, the stock (2002) spec V rim is : 17x7, 4 lug 4.5 inch or 114.3mm High Positive offset. What I can’t figure out is, what is the offset? Is it 40?

I have found some rims that are 17x7, 40 off set, 4x100 / 4 x 114.3 8 hole universal pattern. I think these will work but I am not sure.

Basically, when getting all 4 of my tires balanced and Americas Tire company, I was informed that a couple of my rims were bent. How this happened I don’t really know. Was it me, are the stock rims weak, I have not idea.

After some rotating tires on my own, sure enough, no matter what combination of front to back, left to right , and multiple attempts, I finally watched the rim on the balancing machine, and well, 3 of them are not round which make the car pull a little one way or another.

Anyway, I want to go aftermarket, I don’t mind staying the same weight or less, but yet don’t have $1,000 to spend on wheels. My tires on my spec are new, I just need rims but need to get the dimension right?

I’ve been looking at some ADR, and VSR. I went to ADR wheels.com and looked at some DV-8. Does anyone know anything about them, weight, pricing etc.

thanks


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

I bent/broke three of four stock rims. They suck. I got Enkei RS7's, but it was a fairly uninformed decision. I like them, but I didn't put any research into it, as I just had to get something on my car immediately, since one of my tires wouldn't stay inflated on a bent rim.
http://www.enkei.com/PerfSpecPAGES/rs7Specs.html
Whole thing with alignment was around $800.


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

wayn0ka said:


> I bent/broke three of four stock rims. They suck. I got Enkei RS7's, but it was a fairly uninformed decision. I like them, but I didn't put any research into it, as I just had to get something on my car immediately, since one of my tires wouldn't stay inflated on a bent rim.
> http://www.enkei.com/PerfSpecPAGES/rs7Specs.html
> Whole thing with alignment was around $800.



wayn0ka,
The enkei RS7's look great. The problem that I am having with finding a wheel, is understanding how much the offset makes a difference. I'm not sure if the stock wheel has a 40 offset, a 38 offset or a 42..??? I believe you Enkei's have a 42 offset. Any problems with the 42 offset? anything noticable at all? I just want a nice rim that won't cause any problems and will fit my stock wheels.

Jsee


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i've heard the offset is +43.


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

I've had no problems at all with the 42 offset. I put the stock Conti's back on them. I don't know what the maximum positive offset would be on the b15, but you'll have no problem with a 42.

Oh, and I screwed up, posted the wrong rim, I've got the RSV, not the RS7. Stock# 3817700142AP.

Obviously I'm paying a lot of attention :redx:


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*Rims*

yeah,

I looked at the RS7's and the RSV as well as the RS6. I ended up getting the Enkei DM5's instead.


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

*Wanli*

Wanli 215/45 ZR17
Anygood at All?
They are cheap so i was wondering if they are Bad Quality cheap of just cheap?

thx,
Q


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

never heard of anyone using them.

I personally would never skimp on something so important as tires.


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

chimmike said:


> never heard of anyone using them.
> 
> I personally would never skimp on something so important as tires.



thx 4 quick reply Mike. Sounds like a good call...


Q


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Quaz said:


> Wanli 215/45 ZR17
> Anygood at All?
> They are cheap so i was wondering if they are Bad Quality cheap of just cheap?
> 
> ...


get that same size in the Yokohama AVS ES100


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

NickZac said:


> get that same size in the Yokohama AVS ES100


Yoko's are good. Check out BFG's G-Force KDW 2's.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ya the BFGs are prolly the stickiest non-drag radials available.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> ya the BFGs are prolly the stickiest non-drag radials available.


im sure! with that tread pattern and almost all the rubber on the ground, but in the rain watch out, you wont be driving anymore you will me maneuvering a hover craft


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Overall, the T/A KD and KDW are mean tyres (The KD is almost as good at the A032R) but have rather fast wear and are big $$$$$.


----------



## nissanforumBlakeT (Dec 10, 2004)

*stock rims offset*

The stock offset of the 02-03 spec v rims are a 47mm offset from what i've read and that seems to be right because i read it on sportcompactcarweb.com and they seem to know their stuff.


----------



## Rayn4est (Mar 1, 2005)

wayn0ka said:


> I bent/broke three of four stock rims. They suck. I got Enkei RS7's, but it was a fairly uninformed decision. I like them, but I didn't put any research into it, as I just had to get something on my car immediately, since one of my tires wouldn't stay inflated on a bent rim.
> http://www.enkei.com/PerfSpecPAGES/rs7Specs.html
> Whole thing with alignment was around $800.


Are you still happy with the RS7's? I'm trying to make an informed decision myself and I've narrowed things down to the RS7s RSVs, ZR1s or Koenig K1 TS's


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Rayn4est said:


> Are you still happy with the RS7's? I'm trying to make an informed decision myself and I've narrowed things down to the RS7s RSVs, ZR1s or Koenig K1 TS's


Enkei is not a very well made rim, although they look very good.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I just got the KDW 2's on my car, and the KDW stands for Key feature Wet Dry. They are really good in the wet. My only complaint is, is that they are LOUD!!!

In fact the 2's are even better in the wet than the original ones were according to TireRack.com's online survey.

I got them at the tail end of the rain storms we had here in SoCal, and was impressed immediately w/the amount of grip they had in all the rain. I was glad to have gotten rid of my Conti's!! I felt I was slipping all over the place w/those on my car.

My Discount Tire beat Costco's price by $10 each tire by the way, in case anyone is looking for tires.


----------



## Rayn4est (Mar 1, 2005)

NickZac said:


> Enkei is not a very well made rim, although they look very good.


What's your take on Kosei?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Rayn4est said:


> What's your take on Kosei?


I'm not fimaliar with them.





muphasta said:


> I just got the KDW 2's on my car, and the KDW stands for Key feature Wet Dry. They are really good in the wet. My only complaint is, is that they are LOUD!!!
> 
> In fact the 2's are even better in the wet than the original ones were according to TireRack.com's online survey.
> 
> ...


Those are some sick ass tyres. :thumbup:


----------

